

Show HN: Minionify your chrome for a good cause - drannex
http://macleodsawyer.com/projects/minionify/

======
drannex
I wrote an explanation as to why I wrote this, what children.org is, what they
do, and how you can help over.

Just trying to bring more attention to them.

